# Say hello to Delta



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd post a pic of my wonderful new buddy Delta. 
He came to live with me 10 days ago and is 10 weeks old


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Delta


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Delta is such a cutie! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy!! Wishing you many happy years together!


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all 
Delta has settled really well, sleeps through he night 10-7am no problems 
only had half hour of yapping on the first three nights, he sleeps downstairs on his own in an open crate under stairs.
Totally clean, no issues with messing indoors, in fact he now goes to door and barks when he needs to relieve himself.
I can't believe how lucky I've been with this one  my last one Henry gave me 3 months of sleepless nights.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Lucky Lucky you. My second V is the devil reincarnate!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

